# Sac. Orchid society pictues



## troy (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I like the yellow Bulbophyllum z. Is it stinky?


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2016)

No fragrance


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

